# What is this for



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

This must have been fitted by the previous owner, it is in the habitation area TV cabinet, just below the aerial socket.
I suspect it has something to do with the cab flip down TV / DVD player, if so, what would the jack end connect to, there being no facility in the main TV for this type of connection.

Charlie


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I suspect it is the video 'in' to your TV/Monitor from DVD etc, assuming the audio out goes to your speakers (Possibly cab speakers).

You can use a scart adapter and plug it into the yellow input, switch TV to Aux etc.

Ian


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian

Not sure but have a look at this
>>>>This<<<<


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi David, difficult to say unless we can get a clearer picture, you may be right though.

Charlie doesn't say if there is an additional aerial connection in the cabinet, if not he'll only have audio with the optical lead.

Maplin also do the phono lead in a similar 'shroud' to the optical one, though why somebody would use the red lead for video puzzles me, maybe all they had :wink: 

Ian


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Ian / David

Here is I hope a clearer picture, and yes their is a standard TV aerial plug in the cabinet, but no other connections 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Chascass said:


> Here is I hope a clearer picture, and yes their is a standard TV aerial plug in the cabinet, but no other connections
> Charlie


It's to plug in your Nuclear Detonator.

You're out there, wild camping and surrounded by angry natives. You clip on your upper lip stiffener. Turn the setting to maximum stiffness. Then "It's no use Mildred, we're not going to make it. But by god we'll take these blighters with us."

You plug in the detonator, stand up and, singing God Save The Queen, press the big red button.

Or if in sight of the driver, a reversing camera. Possible audio to the radio.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The upper lip stiffener ? would Maplins stock these ? would it require a 240v our 12v supply ? one problem away's lead to more. :lol: 

Your second explanation dose not sound plausible. :wink: 

Charlie


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Well, it's definately a phono lead !!

Although the wrong colour (Not like that matters!!) my money is on 'video' out from the cab DVD.

Are there any other audio/video devices in the 'van?

Ian


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Ian
The cab radio has a DVD/CD player that is linked to the cab flip down TV / Reversing camera, audio is also from the radio which is linked to speakers in the front and rear of the van.
The flip down TV is also linked to a factory fitted free view box.

Charlie


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*whats this*

why not ask the previous owner. you can get there name of the log book


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Charlie, my money would still be on a video connection from DVD and/or Freeview box.

Jamie's right, are you not able to contact the previous owner. I take it you've bought it from a dealer, if you don't fancy contacting the previous owner direct I would ask the dealer to make the enquiry for you.

Ian


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Ian 
I think you are right in your guess that it is linked to the DVD / Free view box.
I am going to contact the dealer, as the previous owner is ex directory.

Thanks for your help Charlie


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

You're welcome

Ian


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Turned out to be a link from the cab DVD player to the main habitation TV, plugged it into the yellow "video in", on the TV and switched to AV, hay presto I can play DVD's from the cab radio/DVD player.  
Wish I had known that before I bought a TV with built in DVD player.  

Charlie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sorry Cannot hear you*

Hello,

So the sound comes from the Cab?

Trev.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Yes, sound comes from the cab + the speakers in the rear of the van, brilliant sound.

Charlie


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Charlie

Just found this post a bit too late - sorry!!! I have done exactly the same to my Autotrail so I can watch DVD's .


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Trev

I'm happy I now know what it's for, having been looking at it off and on for 6 months, and thinking, I will have to find out what it dose.
The bonus is that the sound is far superior to the built in TV DVD player.

Charlie


----------

